# New Years Eve & Day...



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

What are we having?

Here...

Eve - 
- Smoked pork spare ribs, baked beans, and roasted corn on the cob.

Day -
- Smoked ham, collard greens, black eyed peas, and jalapeno & cheese cornbread.

All the while, the cook will be smoking some choice baccy in my pipe and sipping some Evan Williams bourbon.


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf (Jun 25, 2016)

The wife and I are making homemade nachos and tacos tonight. 

I'll proceed to wash them down with beer while watching the Pens game.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

My significantly better half is also making her homemade salsa... It is NOT for the faint of heart.


----------



## Yukoner (Sep 22, 2016)

Cheese fondu, special Swiss blend from a local gourmet cheese shop. Along with a nice wine to help with digestion.


----------

